
Show HN: Telegram Bot to Buy Bitcoins(P2P) - viko-h
I was trading a significant amount of bitcoins and I found using the existing systems(ex. localbitcoins) too inefficient, having me to be available on website all the time. I realized that the idea of p2p exchange works really well as a chatbot, so this and some inspiration from existing bots I built this.
======
viko-h
Bot link: [https://t.me/megadealsbot](https://t.me/megadealsbot)

Would love to hear any feedback :)

